# Schraubklemmen oder Federzug?



## Markus (15 März 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es hier noch Leute die Schraubklemmen einsetzen?
Warum?


Ich halte Federzugklemmen in allen Punkten für besser als Schraubklemmen und sehe bei diesen keine daseinsberechtigung mehr.

Warum?
- Schneller Montage (keine Aderendhülsen, kein schrauben)
- Sicherer Kontakt der mit der alterung immer besser wird wenn die letzen durch Vibrationen flacher gedrückt werden. (Schraubklemmen sind in Verbindung mit Vibrationen ein Alptraum!)
- Pfuschen nicht mögich - mit mehreren Adern in eine Klemme

Würde mich mal interessieren ob es hier noch Leute gibt die Schraubklemmen einsetzen und aus welchem Grund, danke für die Meinungen.


----------



## zotos (15 März 2007)

Also ich glaube das, dass Rennen schon gelaufen ist.
Alle namhaften Hersteller setzen auf Federzugklemmen.


----------



## Markus (15 März 2007)

klar aber immer wieder trifft man auf schraubklemmen.

ich kenne maschienenhersteller die schon seit mindestens 15jahren federzgugklemmen von wago einsetzen. ich habe selber schon solche anlagen gegen neue ersetzt, und im neuen schrank sind genau die selben klemmen drin wie in dem alten. es sind mit diesen klemmen keine probleme bekannt.

aber immer wieder beharren machen leute auf ihren schraubklemmen.
schreibe das topic ja nicht ohne grund, anlass ist das gestern abend in einem schaltschrank einer nicht allzu alten anlage einige adern vor meinen augen aus den klemmen (schraubklemmen) gefallen sind...


----------



## Markus (15 März 2007)

das federzeugklemmen das rennen machen ist mir schon bewust.
aber warum setzen machen leute immer noch schraubklemmen ein, wie wird das begründet?


----------



## zotos (15 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> aber immer wieder beharren machen leute auf ihren schraubklemmen.
> schreibe das topic ja nicht ohne grund, anlass ist das gestern abend in einem schaltschrank einer nicht allzu alten anlage einige adern vor meinen augen aus den klemmen (schraubklemmen) gefallen sind...



Das machen die weils sie es schon immer so machen ;o)

-->Fortschrittsfeindlich bis zum Untergang


----------



## Boxy (15 März 2007)

Problem in meinen Augen ist, manche Kunden kennen oder vertrauen den Federklemmen nicht! 
Schau mal ein Schaltschrank aus Japan oder Korea an, da wird alles noch via Schrauben befestigt. Die kennen die neueren Techniken meist nicht so und somit glaubt ein Kunde in Asien nicht das dei Federklemmen besser sind! Leider selbst erlebt! 

Wobei sich die Frage stellt, bis zu welchem Strom? 
Irgendwann könnte evtl. bei hohen Beslatungen (Ströme) Korrosion dadurch entstehen, das nicht alle Aderchen wirklich paln anliegen ...

Aber bis 4 oder 6mm² sollte es keine Probleme oder im HF Bereich geben


----------



## funkdoc (15 März 2007)

federzugklemmen sind sehr vorteilhaft,
zum einen spart man sich die adernendhülsen und ist beim verdrahten dabei wesentlich schneller.
aber es gibt auch nachteile.

zum beispiel gibts da schraubklemmen die eine hülsenkopfschraube haben, wo bananenstecker reinpassen. zum simulieren, inbetriebnehmen und fehlersuchen sehr vorteilhaft da man die hände frei hat und gleichzeitig andere sachen bedienen kann.


grüsse


----------



## zotos (15 März 2007)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ...
> zum beispiel gibts da schraubklemmen die eine hülsenkopfschraube haben, wo bananenstecker reinpassen. zum simulieren, inbetriebnehmen und fehlersuchen sehr vorteilhaft da man die hände frei hat und gleichzeitig andere sachen bedienen kann.





Gibt es tolle Sachen für -> http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-53EFFEF9-55761F76/wago/style.xsl/deu_1963.htm


----------



## funkdoc (15 März 2007)

naja ...solche sachen müsse dann wieder extra bestellt und bestückt werden

wohle in one lösungen sind da der bessere weg


----------



## nade (15 März 2007)

Also Wago hat doch glaube schon Federklemmen bis 95² die über Innensechskant vorgespannt werden. Auch gibt es "Demos" in denen die Festigkeit der Klemmen durch mutwillige Überlast soweit ging bis der Draht weggeglüht war und an der Klemme nichts war.
Aber das ist genauso die Frage wie das Verzinnen/Verlöten von Litzen. Auch Schraubklemmen zu Federklemmen. Bei erwärmem durch Last und wieder Abkühlen vertieft sich die Kerbe von der Schraube in dem Leiter und damit wird auch unweigerlich der Übergangswiderstand größer und z.B. die Dosenklemmen in einer Abzweigdose sind nur noch ein Glumpen verschmortem Plastiks. Federklemmen haben da den Vorteil, das sie die Ausdehnung des Leiters "mitgehen" und somit immer gleichbleibende Kontaktflächen da sind. Mal ganz von abgesehen, das es eine enorme Zeiteinsparung ist. Zudem halt wirklich Knaubersicherer wenn nur für 2 Leiter Platz kann nicht wie bei einer Schraubklemme ein 3. dabeigequetscht werden oder durch nehmen einer größeren Klemme mal eben etwas Platz geschaffen werden. Zudem kennt jeder das Problem von 2 unterschiedlich dicken starren Leitern. Federklemmen haben da wohl auch wieder eindeutig den Vorteil, das sie von 0,75²-2,5² gehen und dann ist es kein Akt sicheren Halt zu bekommen.

Hab jetzt keine Preise, aber denke mir mal das auch reine Materialberechner die Schraubklemmen wegen günstiger vorziehen, weil sie den Mehrzeitaufwandt nicht berücksichtigen und meinen wunderst was eingespart.

@ zotos das mit dem haben wir immer so gemacht, passt auch zu: Entweder man geht mit der Zeit oder man GEHT mit der Zeit.


----------



## Andreas Eisenmann (15 März 2007)

Ich bin auch 100% für Federzugklemmen.
  Aber ab und an kommt es ärgerlicherweise vor das ein Kunde noch Schraubklemmen haben will.
  Begründung ist dann zum Beispiel die Lagerhaltung. 
  Nur das die kosten mit den duseligen Schraubklemmen viel höher werden können.
  Allein schon das jährliche nachziehen was eigentlich vorgeschrieben ist und kaum einer tut, entfällt bei den Federzugklemmen.
  Und dann die schönen Fehler wenn eine Schraube locker ist.


----------



## guenni (15 März 2007)

Ein Endkunde von uns will nur Schraubklemmen, er begündet es damit er könne im Störfall dann besser messen.

Ansichtssache

Guenni


----------



## Markus (15 März 2007)

@boxy

habe federzugklemmen bis 95mm² im einsatz, sind aber nur 50² leiter drin weil wago keine 50² federzugklemmen im programm hat.

federzugklemmen für diese querschnitte darfst du mechanisch nicht mit den kleineren vergleichen, da sind sehr starke zylinderfedern drin die durch drehen eines größeren innensechskant mit einiger kraft geöffnet werden...

was meinst du mit HF-Bereich?
dort ist jede kontakstelle tödlich, was ist da zwischen den beiden klemmentypen noch für einunterschied?


----------



## zotos (15 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> ... das mit dem haben wir immer so gemacht, passt auch zu: Entweder man geht mit der Zeit oder man GEHT mit der Zeit.





Nade Dafür bekommst Du ein Danke ;o)


----------



## trinitaucher (15 März 2007)

Mal interessehalber:

Nutzt jemand (oder kennt jemand überhaupt) andere Anschlusstechniken, wie hier beschrieben: http://www.phoenixcontact.de/reihenklemmen/165.htm (DT und QT) ?

Phoenix hat übrigens auch Schraubklemmen bis 240mm² im Angebot. Wago auch ?


----------



## Markus (15 März 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber:
> 
> Nutzt jemand (oder kennt jemand überhaupt) andere Anschlusstechniken, wie hier beschrieben: http://www.phoenixcontact.de/reihenklemmen/165.htm (DT und QT) ?
> 
> Phoenix hat übrigens auch Schraubklemmen bis 240mm² im Angebot. Wago auch ?


 

DT ist ja quasi in der Gebäudeinstallation schon lange vor den Federzugklemmen bekannt gewesen. Ist aber für unseren Bereich wegen den flexiblen Leitern relativ uninteressant.


QT gibts ja schon bei vielen Datenleitungen z.B. Ethernet (LSA) oder bei Profibus (Fastconnect), sehe darin auch die Zukunft. Bzw. wird diese Technik die Federzugklemmen auch früher oder später verdrängen...

Aber auch im Powerbereich kommt diese Technik schon seit einigen Jahren zum Einsatz, bei Drehstromsteckverbindungen (CEKON) gibt es ja schon nix anders mehr...


----------



## edison (15 März 2007)

Das beste Argument für Schraubklemmen hast Du wohl selbst schon geliefert:



Markus schrieb:


> - Pfuschen nicht mögich - mit mehreren Adern in eine Klemme


 
Könnte wahnsinnig werden mit den alten brüchigen Dingern, wohlmöglich noch auf C-Schiene.

Da lob ich mir doch meine Heißgeliebten Schachtelbrücker


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2007)

Ich bin auch ein bekennender Fan von Federzugklemmen. Wer schon mal Fehler gesucht hat und dann feststellen mußte, daß jemand die Schraubklemmen nicht richtig festgezogen hatte, weiß, wovon ich rede. Aber auch hier ein Wermutstropfen, wenn man die Isolierung mit unterklemmt, kanns auch hier bösen Ärger geben.


----------



## Human (15 März 2007)

Bis vor ca. 3 Jahren wurden bei uns die Schraubklemmen Standart, dann wurden die Federzugklemmen Standart.

Die Federzuklemmen sind schon super, weil es wesentlich schneller geht, als mit den Schraubklemmen, aber leider wollen es noch manche Kunden, dass man Schraubklemmen verwendet.

Es gibt auch Kunden, die wollen, dass die Drähte, die auf die Federzugklemmen gehen eine Aderendhülse drauf soll.

Was bei den Federzugklemmen schon ein paar Mal vorgekommen ist, dass der Federzug nicht mehr gezogen hat, musste dann halt ausgewechselt werden.

Die restlichen Schraubklemmen werden jetzt noch für Versuchsaufbaue verwendet.


----------



## Alamo (15 März 2007)

*Aderendhülsen oder nicht*

Hallo,

wer benutzt bei Federzugklemmen Aderendhülsen und warum?

Gruß

Alamo


----------



## Human (16 März 2007)

Irgendein Werk eines deutschen Automobilherstellers mit einem dreigezackten Logo (um mal keine Namen zu nennen) verlangt das, aber das "Warum" hat auch nch niemand so wirklich verstanden...
Das steht so in den Vorschriften von denen drin und was der Kunde will bekommt er halt, ob das jetzt die beste Lösung ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.
Und wenn man versucht bei einem Konzern an den Vorschriften zu ruckeln ist das ähnlich aussichtslos wie wenn man versucht ein Hochhaus mit einem Schraubenzieher abzureißen.


----------



## funkdoc (16 März 2007)

es wird sogar davon abgeraten, endhülsen bei FZKlemmen zu verwenden!

grund ist dann der niedrige kontaktquerschnitt bei gekerbten adern....

die FZK benötigt freie liezen zum flächigem einklemmen.


----------



## nade (16 März 2007)

> .....ähnlich aussichtslos wie wenn man versucht ein Hochhaus mit einem Schraubenzieher abzureißen.


 Mc Guyver macht das, 
Mit dem Schraubenzieher is zudem gerne ein Angriffspunkt bei Prüfer, weil man "zieht" ja nicht die Schraube, oder wenn müßte man zum Festdrehen ja auch einen Schraubendrücker haben.^^
Neh nurn Spaß am Rande. 

Um Themenübergreifend zu bringen... bei der Meisterprüfung weil Quasi Versuchsaufbau auch Schraubklemmen genutzt. Standen ja auch in der Materialliste. Einer der Radio-Fernsehtechniker gelernt hatte und mitmischen durfte hat für die Reihenklemmen Schneidklemmen genutzt, also auch keine Probs wegen einkerben bekommen. Zudem das was er langsamer beim Verdrahten war, hatte er durch Abschneiden und ohne Abisolieren locker raus gehabt. Aber er hatte auch das Glück das er sich sogar die VDE-Ring/Gabelschlüssel über Y-Tours bezahlt bekommen hatte, da konnte also für 2* in Gebrauch auch sich die die teuren Schneidklemmen erlauben.
Ok hab alle Klemmen priv. verbaut gekriegt und wenn irgentwo Last drüber geht sind Steckklemmen, Federklemmen oder Schneidklemmen klarer Favourit.


----------



## Stefan Walber (16 März 2007)

Hi,
also ich habe mich mit der Federzugtechnik nie wirklich anfreunden können. Das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, daß ich sehr viele unsauber verarbeitete Klemmen gesehen habe.
Da ich selten Querschnitte über 2,5 qmm verarbeite bin ich dann auf die Schneidklemmen von Entrelec umgestiegen (schon vor Jahren) und hatte damit nie Probleme.


----------



## Piter (16 März 2007)

Hallo
Federzugklemmen sind auf der Schaltschrank seite sicherlich eine gute lösung .
Ich persönlich hatte in den letzten 2 jahren schon an 
4 Anlagen ausfälle , weil auf der Abgangs seite die Isolierung mit eingeklemmt wurde besonders bei Berokabel 0,34mm .
Bei der Letzten Anlage hat der Monteur 4 Wochen suchen
müßen .

Grüßle


----------



## zotos (17 März 2007)

Piter schrieb:


> ...
> 4 Anlagen ausfälle , weil auf der Abgangs seite die Isolierung mit eingeklemmt wurde besonders bei Berokabel 0,34mm .
> ...




Das kenne ich auch.
Aber so wie ich früher bei der Inbetriebnahme fast alle Schrauben nach gezogen habe um dann festzustellen das die, die ich nicht nachgezogen habe einen Wackelkontakt hatten ;o) 

Gehe ich nun eben hin und schau mir die kritischen Leitungen alles <0,75mm² eben noch mal an. Alles in allem spare ich wärend der Inbetriebenahme also immer noch Zeit gegenüber den Schraubklemmen.

Aber um das Problem zu umgehen sind bei uns die für kleine Quersnitte  die "Isolierungs-Stopp" von Wago vorschrift. Was allerdings den Zeitvorteil für die Elektriker bei kleinen Querschnitten wieder zu nichte macht.


----------



## Piter (17 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch.
> Aber so wie ich früher bei der Inbetriebnahme fast alle Schrauben nach gezogen habe um dann festzustellen das die, die ich nicht nachgezogen habe einen Wackelkontakt hatten ;o)
> .


Meiner Erfahrung nach sind lose Klemmschrauben etwas das man im Fehlerfall Messen kann bzw Richen kann. Schlechte Federkontakte sind meist nur kurz Zeitige aussetzer sind , die wo meisten wenn der Elktriker vor Ort ist wieder in Ordnung sind .
Gerade heute hatte ich schon wieder so einen Fall mit einen Wackler
an einem Siemens Schütz mit Federklemmen dieses Problem hatte wir
auch schon seit ca 4 Wochen .
Ich als Endanwender wär manmal auch Froh wenn wir die Federklemmen
bei uns in der Firma nich mehr einsetzen würden

Grüßle


----------



## HSThomas (18 März 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber:
> 
> Nutzt jemand (oder kennt jemand überhaupt) andere Anschlusstechniken, wie hier beschrieben: http://www.phoenixcontact.de/reihenklemmen/165.htm (DT und QT) ?
> 
> Phoenix hat übrigens auch Schraubklemmen bis 240mm² im Angebot. Wago auch ?




Moin moin,

bei uns in der Firma werden fast ausschliesslich diese Phoenix QT-Klemmen eingesetzt.
Es hat wirklich den Vorteil, dass man damit eine ganze Menge Zeit einspart. Ausserdem ist es auch hier kaum möglich, mehrere Adern in eine Klemme zu packen. Etwas schwierig ist es allerdings mit UL-Leitungen, da es vorkommen kann, dass die dickere Isolierung nicht ordentlich durchschnitten wird.
Bei dünneren Leitungen (<0,5mm²) wird es allerdings auch manchmal schwierig.

Wir nutzen auch gerne die Schneidkontakteinsätze für die Walther-Procon-Stecker. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Das Schneidsystem ist wohl wirklich die Sache, die sich durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 März 2007)

> wer benutzt bei Federzugklemmen Aderendhülsen und warum?


So manche Firmen machen das und es gibt auch Gründe dafür:
zum einen ist es warscheinlicher daß nicht versehentlich an der Seite eine einzelne Litze raussteht, schließlich kann man beim Aufschieben der Aderendhülse den Draht in der Hand halten und genau sehen was man macht, beim Einführen des Drahtes in die Klemme sieht man schon nicht mehr so gut dran und da passiert es leichter daß eine Litze quer kommt, und zum anderen sieht das Aderende auch nicht mehr so toll aus wenn es schon mal in der Klemme gesteckt hat und muß nochmals eingesteckt werden, also beispielsweise bei Fehlersuche oder wenn die Ader versehentlich in die falsche Klemme gesteckt war.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 März 2007)

Hab mal gelesen, das AEH unter Federklemmen verboten sind...


----------



## HSThomas (19 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hab mal gelesen, das AEH unter Federklemmen verboten sind...



Dazu hatte ich mal eine Diskussion mit einem Arbeitskollegen - es endete mit einem Anruf bei der Firma Finder (es ging um deren Slimline-relais). Dort wurde uns dann verkündet, dass bei Federzugklemmen beides erlaubt ist, aber es empfohlen wird, keine zu verwenden.


----------



## soehne (21 März 2007)

Hallo

Ich finde beide Klemmentypen haben ihre da seins Berechtigung.

Bei uns in der Firma werden meist Schraubklemmen verwendet, weil wir die Klemmen hauptsächlich in Klemmkästen verwenden und es dann von Vorteil ist wenn die Kabel von oben und von unten eingeführt werden. Bei Klemmen mit Federzug gehen die Kabel meist vorne weg und würden dann an den Klemmkastendeckel anstehen.

Federzugklemmen haben halt den großen Vorteil durch die große Zeitersparnis.

Auch bei uns im Prüfstand sind hauptsächlich nur Schraubklemmen verwendet, da täglich mehrmals die Kabel gewechselt werden ob das Federzugklemmen auf Dauer mitmachen ist nicht ganz sicher. Bei den größeren Querschnitten zwischen  35mm²-95mm² verwenden wir jetzt zu Testzwecken die Federzugklemmen von Wago .

Gruß Söhne


----------



## Raydien (21 März 2007)

Also ich habe den Thread nicht gelesen (war zu faul dazu) dennoch wollte ich meinen Senf dazugeben.

Wir setzen Schraubklemmen ein, da zu 70% unserer fertigen Anlagen im laufe der Zeit zu Änderungen / Umrüstungen kommen.
Da wir die immer reinverdrahten, bin ich froh das wir Schraubklemmen haben.


----------



## Markus (22 März 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Thread nicht gelesen (war zu faul dazu) dennoch wollte ich meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> Wir setzen Schraubklemmen ein, da zu 70% unserer fertigen Anlagen im laufe der Zeit zu Änderungen / Umrüstungen kommen.
> Da wir die immer reinverdrahten, bin ich froh das wir Schraubklemmen haben.


 
was ist "reinverdrahten" --> hört sich nach mächtig murks an...
(wenn es kein murks wäre, dann würde es mit federzug genauso gehen)

[ironic]
natürlich sind eure anlagen wichtiger und komplizierter als anderen, alle anderen anlagenbauer sind so perfekt in ihren hellseherischen fähigkeiten das sie alles von anfang an richtig machen.
änderungen kommen nur bei euch vor, bei allen anderen nicht, oder zumindest nicht so oft wie bei euch...
[/ironic]

sorry aber das argument ist seeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhr schwach...


----------



## Raydien (22 März 2007)

Ahh logik:
Schraubklemmen = Murks
Federzug = Super

Positive Meinung von Schraubklemmen = Murks
Positive Meinung von Schraubklemmen = Super

Anlagen mit Schraubklemmen = Murks
Anlagen mit Federzug = Super

Warum wir die Umrüstungen machen?
Ganz einfach: Weil wir so gute Produkte bauen das der Kunde mit uns zufrieden ist. Ausserdem trauen sich die näheren Mitbewerber bzw. die Betriebselektriker nicht dran.

Jetzt nicht weil unsere Anlagen so scheiße oder so unsicher sind, sondern weil dies recht schwierig ist ausserdem haben die Kunden dann keine Lust jemanden aus 100KM+ anzufordern.
Wir sind im Bereich, Großkälte unterwegs. Da kommt das häufig vor das der Kunde ein Kühlraum dazugebaut hat bzw. abbreißen möchte. Das kann man nicht vorher planen.


----------



## Markus (22 März 2007)

du hast die ironie in meiner unteren aussage nicht ganz verstanden, oder?
alle anlagen (stichwort: sondermaschinenbau) werden normalerweise während ihrem gesammten lebenszyklus umgebaut, optimiert, angepasst, umgezogen,...
das ist nicht nur bei eurer einzigartigen kühlraumhightec so, das ist bei anderen genauso...

wieso um alles in der welt soll ein umbau einer anlage ein argument für schraubklemmen sein? was ist an denen beim umbau besser als an federzugklemmen?
dieses argument ist doch meilenweit an den haaren herbeigezogen...


----------



## zotos (22 März 2007)

soehne schrieb:


> ...
> Bei uns in der Firma werden meist Schraubklemmen verwendet, weil wir die Klemmen hauptsächlich in Klemmkästen verwenden und es dann von Vorteil ist wenn die Kabel von oben und von unten eingeführt werden. Bei Klemmen mit Federzug gehen die Kabel meist vorne weg und würden dann an den Klemmkastendeckel anstehen.



Wir benutzen auch Klemmkästen und zwar die gleichen wie wir se auch früher für Schraubklemmen verwendet haben. Wir hatten die Klemmenkästen ursprünglich auch für Doppelstockklemmen ausgewählt und da sind die Federzugklemmen ja eher flacher als die Schraubversion.
An den Federzugklemmen mag ich gerade die tatsache das sie von vorne verdrahtet werden. Da man so besser sieht wie Ader in der Klemme sitzt.



soehne schrieb:


> ...
> Auch bei uns im Prüfstand sind hauptsächlich nur Schraubklemmen verwendet, da täglich mehrmals die Kabel gewechselt werden ob das Federzugklemmen auf Dauer mitmachen ist nicht ganz sicher.
> ...



Das Argument klingt logisch. 
Was für ein Prüfstand ist denn das? Wäre das nicht eher was für Stecker?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (22 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> du hast die ironie in meiner unteren aussage nicht ganz verstanden, oder?
> alle anlagen (stichwort: sondermaschinenbau) werden normalerweise während ihrem gesammten lebenszyklus umgebaut, optimiert, angepasst, umgezogen,...
> das ist nicht nur bei eurer einzigartigen kühlraumhightec so, das ist bei anderen genauso...
> 
> ...



Na weil man bei Schraubklemmen so schön 2-3 manchmal auch mehr Drähte reinbekommt 

Allerdings müssen 2 Drähte in einer Schraubklemme nicht unbedingt ein Murks sein (Twin-Aderendhülsen.....)


----------



## Raydien (22 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> du hast die ironie in meiner unteren aussage nicht ganz verstanden, oder?
> alle anlagen (stichwort: sondermaschinenbau) werden normalerweise während ihrem gesammten lebenszyklus umgebaut, optimiert, angepasst, umgezogen,...
> das ist nicht nur bei eurer einzigartigen kühlraumhightec so, das ist bei anderen genauso...
> 
> ...


 

Ja du hast Recht ich nehme meine 2 Posts zurück .. habe die im falschen Hals bekommen.
 evt. liegts daran das unsere Anlagen viel mit höheren Querschnitten gearbeitet wird. 
Den bei 4mm2+ vertraue ich nicht mehr den Federzugklemmen. Um ein Klemmchaos bzw. doppelte Lagerhaltung zu verhindern wird dann wohl alles in Schraub genommen.


----------



## soehne (22 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wir benutzen auch Klemmkästen und zwar die gleichen wie wir se auch früher für Schraubklemmen verwendet haben. Wir hatten die Klemmenkästen ursprünglich auch für Doppelstockklemmen ausgewählt und da sind die Federzugklemmen ja eher flacher als die Schraubversion.
> An den Federzugklemmen mag ich gerade die tatsache das sie von vorne verdrahtet werden. Da man so besser sieht wie Ader in der Klemme sitzt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei uns in der Firma werden Motoren, Motorspineln gebaut, die Klemmkästen sind relativ knapp bemessen und bei uns werden über die Klemmen die Leistungskabel verbunden zwischen 30A und 150A da kommen immer größere Querschnitte zum Einsatz, und bei noch größeren Leistungen läuft eh nur noch alles über Klemmbretter.

Bei uns im Prüfstand ist es nicht möglich alles mit Stecker zu machen da jeder Endkunde seine Spezivfschen Anschlüße hat, und bei den meisten eh nur Kabel ausgeführt werden.

Gruß Söhne


----------



## TommyG (22 März 2007)

Ich 

bin mit Schraubies groß geworden, ja, bis auf Märchen von abgefackelten Wago's bin ich bis zu einem entscheidenen Ergeinis voll auf Schraubklemmen eingeschworen gewesen. 

Das Ereignis hieß 'Heizungsmodule im Rahmen von 2- 20 kW' in einem Großbetrieb. Der Modulbauer, selber nen Fummelfuchs, hat eine Schraubklemme und eine FZ mit 2,5 mm2 mit einem Nennstrom lt. Bauteil von 34A mit 110%, also 37A ohmsch belastet und 3 Wochen bei 60°C gewartet, bevor er die FZ's freigegeben hat. 

Nach ca. 2 Wochen ist die Schraubklemme abgefackelt....

Das hatte mich überzeugt, sogar mein Herd und die Spülmaschine laufen da stabil drüber 

Neulich kam aber nen Schrank in FZ zu uns, der, noch nicht mal warmgelaufen, richtig Trouble gemacht hat:
Die 3RT's von Siemens waren verfederzugt und, damit 'das auch schön aussieht', die Strippen wie einen katholischen Zopf in den Kabelkanal gezerrt. 

Genau dort und deshalb hat die Pumpe net gefördert, sondern die Verbindung gräßlich gestunken...

Aso, und Endhülsen waren auf der 4 mm2 auch noch drauf, also aaallleesss falsch, was geht. 

Ich mag beides, die bewährten Schraubies und die flotten FZetties, aber PLZ bitte richtig konfigurieren !!

Greetz
TommyG


----------



## o-bi-wan-knobi (3 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Preise, aber denke mir mal das auch reine Materialberechner die Schraubklemmen wegen günstiger vorziehen, weil sie den Mehrzeitaufwandt nicht berücksichtigen und meinen wunderst was eingespart.



Um mich mal kurz einzuklinken: Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, sind Federzugklemmen einige Cent günstiger als Schraubklemmen. Die sind in ihrem Aufbau nämlich recht kompliziert. Ich glaube, sogar Schneidklemmen sind günstiger. Jedenfalls die von Phoenix.
Schade, dass keiner die letzteren erwähnt. Setzen wir seit einiger Zeit bei uns ein und ich will gar nicht mehr ohne. Haben, wie alles auf der Welt, auch Nachteile (mehrmals das gleiche Kabelende zu benutzen, ohne zu kürzen, ist eher doof. Nur ein Kabel pro Klemme.), sind aber meiner Meinung nach noch einfacher als Federzug.
Naja, aber nur meine Meinung
Schönen Tag noch 
O-bi-wan-knobi

Nachtrag: Hab natürlich mit meinen Schielaugen nicht auf das 'Seite 1 von 5' geschaut. Naja, jetzt hab ich mir soviel Mühe mit dem Schreiben gegeben...


----------



## Nico99 (13 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Wir haben hauptsächlich mit Unterhaltung und Fehlersuche zu tun. Oft werden irgendwelche Adern ab- und wieder angeklemt. Ausserdem werden Anlagen oft erweitert.
Spätestens nach 10 Mal Ab- und anklemen sind die Federzugklemmen kaputt oder zumindest vermurkst!
Deshalb legen wir sehr viel Wert daran, Schraubklemmen zu verwenden.

bis dann,
Nico


----------



## Flinn (17 Mai 2007)

guenni schrieb:


> Ein Endkunde von uns will nur Schraubklemmen, er begündet es damit er könne im Störfall dann besser messen.
> 
> Ansichtssache
> 
> Guenni


 
Kann ich 100%-ig unterschreiben. Hat schon mal jemand bei einer 16mm² Federzugklemme gemessen? Ist die totale Scheiße.

Wenn wir Federzugklemmen nehmen, dann nur mit Aderendhülsen.
Und zwar aus zwei Gründen:
- auch nach mehrmaligem An-/Abklemmen sind die Kupferdrähte nicht verwuselt (wehe jetzt fragt einer, warum macht Ihr das...)
- weil wir es immer so machen, Ätsch

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Markus (17 Mai 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Wenn wir Federzugklemmen nehmen, dann nur mit Aderendhülsen.


 

das ist sehr dumm...
wie in diesem topic shcon gesagt wurde, bekommt man den besten kontakt wenn man federzugklemmen ohne hülsen nutzt. bzw ein kontakt der mit dem alter immer besser wird weil der leiter immer flacher gedrückt wird...
mit hülsen hat man nur zwei schmale stellen an dennen der leiter kontaktiert wird.


häufig ausklemmen müssen anfänger, bei profis funktioniert es von anfang an. sollte es trozdem einen grund dafür geben, dann nimmt man steckverbinder (natürlich mit ferderzuganschluss).


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2007)

Ich kann mich da an eine Unterverteilung erinnern, die wir von einem Sub-Unternehmer bekommen haben (mit Schraubklemmen). In dieser Verteilung war an einer Stelle der "N" nicht richtig festgeschraubt - wir haben das (leider) nicht kontrolliert (wäre natürlich unsere Aufgabe gewesen, aber man kann sich ja auch mal darauf verlassen, dass der Andere korrekt arbeitet). 
Konsens : 15.000 € Schaden wegen/durch Überspannung - das wäre mit Federzugklemmen nicht passiert ...


----------



## Flinn (17 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> häufig ausklemmen müssen anfänger, bei profis funktioniert es von anfang an.


 
Danke. Markus, baue mir bitte mal einen Schaltschrank (CPU 414-3 und aufwärts, ich spreche nicht von Kleinkram) für einen Prototypen (egal, ob Maschinen- oder Prozesstechnik) und lasse alle Strippen da, wo sie sind.... 



Markus schrieb:


> sollte es trozdem einen grund dafür geben, dann nimmt man steckverbinder (natürlich mit ferderzuganschluss).


Zahlst Du die selbst? 

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## zotos (17 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> häufig ausklemmen müssen anfänger, bei profis funktioniert es von anfang an. sollte es trozdem einen grund dafür geben, dann nimmt man steckverbinder (natürlich mit ferderzuganschluss).




 Jede Anlage und Maschine hat ganz andere Voraussetzungen.

 Wir setzen ja auch bei allen fast Leitungen die den Schaltschrank verlassen Steckverbinder ein. Da diese meist auf dem Schaltschrankdach montiert (selten an der Seitenwand) sind spart man jede Menge Platz auf der Montageplatte.

Wenn man dann zur Platz Ersparnis noch die Zeit beim Aufbau und bei eventuellen Umzügen mitrechnet ist so ein Stecker gar nicht mehr so teuer. Dazu kommt das die Maschine oft schon Installiert wird wenn der Schaltschrank noch beim Schaltschrankbauer steht und das Anschließen dauert dann nicht mehr so lange. Wenn die Maschine dann zum Kunden geht braucht man vor auch kaum noch Zeit um den Schrank anzuschließen und eine große Fehlerquelle sind somit auch  ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2007)

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust meine Vor-"Redner" zu zitieren ...

Zu dem Thema Klemmleisten nur folgendes :
Ich plane nun auch schon ein paar Jahre Steuerungen (und Schaltschränke) im Sondermaschinenbau. Mit der Zeit hat man in der (oder für die) selben Firma schon so seine Erfahrungen. In Folge dessen weiss man dann eigentlich wie die Steuerung ausgeführt wird. Eine Klemmleiste umgeklemmt habe ich bisher eigentlich nur, wenn beim Verdrahten Fehler gemacht wurden. Ansonsten kommen (bei mir) normalerweise nur Klemmleisten dazu. Insofern hat m.E. Markus vollkommen recht ...

Die von Zotos erwähnte Stecker-Geschichte kann ich auch nur unstützen. Beim Wieder-Einstecken von Steckern gibt es höchstens Vertauschung derselben (und das kann man durch Beschriften ganz gut in den Griff bekommen), aber keine Verdrahtungsfehler mehr. Ergo eine schnellere Wieder-Inbetriebnahme.

Davon abgesehen bin ich der Meinung, dass die Zeiten der riesigen Klemmleisten (und Steuerleitungs-Bäume) im Zeitalter von Profibus und Konsorten eigentlich auch passe sein sollten. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache ...


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> häufig ausklemmen müssen anfänger, bei profis funktioniert es von anfang an. sollte es trozdem einen grund dafür geben, dann nimmt man steckverbinder (natürlich mit ferderzuganschluss).


 

sorry jungs - habe den grünen smiley vergessen, sollte nicht so arrogant rüberkommen...


----------



## zotos (18 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> sorry jungs - habe den grünen smiley vergessen, sollte nicht so arrogant rüberkommen...



Jetzt hast Du schon mal recht und machst doch einen Rückzieher?


----------



## Basco (19 Juli 2007)

Also wir setzen hier schon seit bestimmt 15 Jahren (oder länger)  Federzugklemmen  von Wago ein. Die Ausfallrate bei FZK ist erheblich geringer als bei Schraubklemmen. Auch das Argument das FZK schneller als SK vermurkst werden kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auch Schraubklemmen sind nach dem 10. mal an- und abklemmen oft defekt (Gewinde oder Schraubenkopf vermurkst).
Eine zeitlang hatten wir jedoch Probleme damit, dass die Klemmen von den Elektrikern "vor Ort" nicht richtig gehandhabt wurden. Daher sind wir dazu übergegangen in dem Schaltschrank Handhabungsaufkleber anzubringen. Seitdem klappt es weltweit mit den Klemmen....
Eigentlich dachten wir das man bei den Klemmen nicht viel Falsch machen kann, aber man soll nicht glauben auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen... 

Übrigens, FZK sind in vielen Bereichen vorgeschrieben bzw. zumindest empfohlen! Besonders da wo die Anlagen ständigen Vibrationen oder Erschütterungen ausgesetzt sind, sind die FZK definitiv im Vorteil.
Außerdem entfällt bei FZK das regelmäßge Nachziehen der Schrauben. 

Gruss Sven


----------



## zotos (19 Juli 2007)

Basco schrieb:


> ...
> Daher sind wir dazu übergegangen in dem Schaltschrank Handhabungsaufkleber anzubringen. Seitdem klappt es weltweit mit den Klemmen....
> ...



Klasse Idee!

Bei den Kunden aus China müssten wir dann aber die ganze Maschine mit Aufklebern und Gebrauchsanweisungen pflastern. Quer durch alle Bereiche.


----------



## Basco (19 Juli 2007)

Ich kenne Eure Maschinen nicht. Aber wo liegt das Problem bei jeder Klemmleiste einen kleinen Aufkleber anzubringen? 
Ich behaupte ja nicht, das die Federzugklemme für alle Anwendungen die beste Wahl ist, aber in Schaltschränken sind die FZK doch zu bevorzugen....
Wenn Ihr auf Steckverbinder setzt ist dies natürlich auch eine sehr gute Lösung. Aber es ging hier nunmal um Federzug contra Schraube...


----------



## zotos (19 Juli 2007)

Basco schrieb:


> Ich kenne Eure Maschinen nicht. Aber wo liegt das Problem bei jeder Klemmleiste einen kleinen Aufkleber anzubringen?
> Ich behaupte ja nicht, das die Federzugklemme für alle Anwendungen die beste Wahl ist, aber in Schaltschränken sind die FZK doch zu bevorzugen....
> Wenn Ihr auf Steckverbinder setzt ist dies natürlich auch eine sehr gute Lösung. Aber es ging hier nunmal um Federzug contra Schraube...



War keine Kritik. Ich bin ja auch für FZK. Ich fand die Lösung mit den mini Gebrauchsanweisungen so schön.

Wir hatten das Problem mit Kunden aus China die ind allen Bereichen (Elektrik/Mechanik/Hydraulik/Pneumatik) wegen Unwissen Beschädigungen verursacht haben und dann auf die Bedienungsanleitung verwiesen haben das es da nicht drin steht. Ein Kühlwasseranschluss hat nun mal ein Rechtsgewinde... das sollten wir denen mal mit einem Aufkleber neben dran verdeutlichen ;o)


----------



## Basco (19 Juli 2007)

Also von Wago gibt es für die Klemmen schöne orange Aufkleber mit einer Bedienungsgrafik. Die versteht (eigentlich) jeder und nimmt nicht viel Platz weg. Ein Hinweis "Rechtsgewinde" ließe sich wahrscheinlich auch noch grafisch darstellen, aber viele andere Dinge gehen sicherlich nicht...


----------

